# Jotul dv gas stove odor



## Biff (Dec 23, 2018)

i purchased and installed a jotul dv 500 gas stove. It emits an odor of burnt propane but not all the time. It seems to be coming from the top middle of the stove but i cannot for the life of me see where the odor coming uld be coming from i am frustrated after spending 4000 dollars to have this issue. Love the stove and its ability to heat my home but getting tired of the smell


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2018)

How long have you been burning it? it will take 4 - 8 hours
of constant burning to cure the paints, oils & adhesives used in the manufacturing process.
FWIW, LP does NOT give off a smell when it's being burned.


----------



## Biff (Dec 24, 2018)

I have been burning this stove since October it runs on a thermostat. Burnt about 200 gallon of propane thru it


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2018)

Glass clear?


----------



## Biff (Dec 24, 2018)

Pretty clear the usual haze


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2018)

Does it smell on fire up?
Does it go away?
Does it seem to come & go or only at certain times after you fire it up?
We'll figure this out. I heated with a GF 500 for a number of years...


----------



## Biff (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes it smells on fire up and it does go away. It doesn’t do it all the time.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2018)

Check the venting. It could be that one section is not tightly fitted into another 
& until the actual draft gets going, there could be a little back pressure in the 4" (inner)
exhaust pipe. It may be just enough to cause the smell...
Another spot will be UNDER the glass frame. Make sure NOTHING 
is in the channel that engages the frame bottom before it seats correctly...
Meantime, make sure you have a WORKING CO detector nearby.


----------



## Biff (Dec 24, 2018)

One day i had the glass out and there was a pretty good down draft. I will check on the chimney and let you know


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2018)

Biff said:


> One day i had the glass out and there was a pretty good down draft. I will check on the chimney and let you know



Speaking of Venting, What configuration is yours?


----------



## Biff (Dec 24, 2018)

Two feet up and out the wall


----------



## wooduser (Dec 25, 2018)

Biff said:


> i purchased and installed a jotul dv 500 gas stove. It emits an odor of burnt propane but not all the time. It seems to be coming from the top middle of the stove but i cannot for the life of me see where the odor coming uld be coming from i am frustrated after spending 4000 dollars to have this issue. Love the stove and its ability to heat my home but getting tired of the smell



What you are basically reporting (in my view)  is that the stove isn't venting.   When the strove is operating properly,  the entire stove should be under negative pressure,  so any "leak"  will draw room air into the stove or vent pipe,  not let it out into the dwelling space where you can notice it.

Also, "burnt propane" sounds like combustion gasses,  rather than raw gas.

Where did this stove come from and who installed it?  If it's new it ought to be underwarrenty and the dealer or installer ought to be on the hook for making it work correctly.

This is a serious condition.  Unburned hydrocoarbons should be expected to contain carbon monoxide,  and if they aren't venting they are probably coming out into the room air.

Has any repairman inspected the stove so far with regard to your complaint?  If so,  what did they say?


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 15, 2019)

Isnt there some other venting adjustments inside the stove?  Seems like i saw this on the manual on a Lopi gas stove?  Had something to do with the flame adjustments...


----------



## wooduser (Jan 15, 2019)

Does your stove have a pilot light that shuts off between uses of the main burner?


I've just found a reference in the operating manual for another direct vent fireplace that says that if the stove is cold and the weather is cold,  the fireplace may not be able to vent right away because the equipment is just too cold to circulate combustion air.

The remedy for that stove was to set the controls for continuous pilot operation,  the heat from the pilot keeping the stove warm enough to vent properly when it first is turned on.

That reference is not to your stove,  but you might want to give it a try if it might apply to you.

If you have an intermittent pilot,  there may be a control that will keep the pilot burning all the time.


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 17, 2019)

You have it!  I can smell this sort of and our stove has none of your controls on it.  I would put it on continous pilot it doesnt burn that much anyway!


----------

